

Does it make sense to build for iOS or Android first? - unsolicitedowl

If you're releasing a mobile app, what are the pros/cons of releasing on iOS before Android? A lot of popular apps are released on iOS first - any Android proponents out there?
======
GoofyGewber
I think you should program for iOS first. Think about a company like
Instagram, they made the app for only iPhone users, then it became popular.
Once the app was released for Android, millions of people downloaded it in
less than 24 hours. In my opinion iOS apps gets more attention then Android
apps. Android apps aren't a bad place to start though, there are some really
good Android apps I use everyday.

------
harrywye
It should depend on the type of app you're building. If the monetization is
important (e.g., it's a paid app), then I hear that iOS is still the way to
go. (As kavalec points out, the trend is slowly changing though.) If it's
important for you to have wide distribution of the app, then Android has a
larger reach and this will only increase over time.

------
kavalec
1\. The trend seems to be towards Android.

2\. Apple seems to be making more, not less, difficult to code iPhone apps.

------
mvasilkov
Totally iOS. (1) Non-trivial Android development is much more difficult due to
fragmentation and random bugs, (2) in AppStore, your chances of at least
breaking even are way higher than in Google Play.

